# Is your POCO in the market for new business? Ours seems not to be.



## acro (May 3, 2011)

We have been trying to work with our local poco - Buckeye Rural Electrical Coop about installing a completely new 1800amp service. This involves several thousand feet of overhead work etc. When we get it operational probably $10k+ monthy useage too.

I have not been directly involved yet, but it seems like is has been like pulling teeth. It took a couple of months just to get a price for the work. Now, I am waiting for them to provide me with their requirements for the pad work to set the transformers.

Is that typical? I would think that when they see that type of customer, they would jump through hoops to get them on line.



Are there standards for typical pad construction? I know there are infinite variables, but we want to get started.

Their website has schematics for several services up to 400amp, but nothing above.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It seems with many utilities that concern for the customer has disappeared. They seem to care less, if you have service or not, unless it is an disaster and the news cameras show up.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

That's a shame, for sure.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

IIRC last time you posted it was for a gravel pit and you had transformers replaced by AEP. I'm assuming this is another gravel operation? 

I'm not terribly familiar with rural co-ops because none exist in my area. But I would guess they are ill-equipped to handle such a large job due to their small size and lack of resources. I'm not sure how much line construction an co-op does. I would guess they have to sub it out, no?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

With some co-ops, it's a genuine capacity issue. As in, they may not have it to spare, really. With others, it's a manpower issue. DO NOT construct your pad without their detail print. I can almost guarantee you that you'll be tearing it out. I would GUESS that since they're a Touchstone company, they share the same details, but I wouldn't bet money (or concrete!) on it.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

10-4 on the go-ahead. I agree, but am just chomping at the bit a little


They quoted us a price, so I assume they have the capacity, but the line that would feed us, also feeds another stoneplant in the area that was installed in the last 10yrs. So that may be a big assumption.


They quoted around 65k to upgrade the service. about 4,500ft from the last pole with 3 phases. Several of the poles will need to be replaced with taller ones.

I just checked the distances with Google earth, and that is about $14k more than a similar installation we did 6-8 years ago - so I suppose that is about right.

But I would think that is not chump change to them.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

We gave them over $10k down payment a few weeks ago, and still no contract or sign of progress.

Incredible.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Would you believe that I am just now getting to the point of temporary power?

Finally got them on site and should get me end of the deal set tomorrow. Maybe I will have temp power the first part of next week.

However, still no commitment on the start of the actual 3 phase upgrade.

The guy was very apologetic and took full responsibility for the delay, but that don't get the wires in the air.

He still has to decide if his people will do it or he may contract it out. He said if he contracts is, the contractor will keep the equipment on site and will get the job done much quicker. Contractor would work 10hr days and start on site. If the POCO does it, the work 8 hour days and start at the shop and the drive to and from counts in the 8.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Around here, it seems the only thing the POCO gets in a hurry for, is to come pull a meter for non-payment. They'll get right on that.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Took me six months and 38k for a six pole pole-line. Sixty amp service. Act of congress. We had to get lawyers involved for right of way.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I would imagine most poco's with aging infastructures a tad slow on the draw....~CS~


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

We have a small Co op poco here and they take weeks sometimes just to do a residential service. I've set a temporary service at a house and never used it, i had the permanent one ready before they even came out to look at it


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hippie said:


> We have a small Co op poco here and they take weeks sometimes just to do a residential service. I've set a temporary service at a house and never used it, i had the permanent one ready before they even came out to look at it


Now that's great customer service ..Ehh.:blink::blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

acro said:


> Would you believe that I am just now getting to the point of temporary power?
> 
> Finally got them on site and should get me end of the deal set tomorrow. Maybe I will have temp power the first part of next week.
> 
> ...


They suck no matter where you are..:no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

A far cry from those old timers i was apprenticed to who worked the post WW2 REP

they told me they actually went _door to door_ selling the poco hookup

~CS~


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just got finished with installing ditch only and cover 3,380 feet. ) The utility com. Wanted the $ 48,000 up front from home owner . All underground conductor high-voltage . I was hired to dig ditch for utility and provide temp power . The crazy thing is they charged a extra $ 100 for 1 pole that I had to pay for ! Once I dug the ditch they installed cable . It it took several weeks of planning !


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We have a PUD, they serve most of the Central Coast and a bit of the South Coast, and are very responsive whether it's new construction or regular ol' service work. Most of them are good guys to deal with, in my experience.

On new projects they'll dispatch one of their field engineers to come do a walkthrough with you and go over specs and details so you're all on the same page.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

erics37 said:


> We have a PUD, they serve most of the Central Coast and a bit of the South Coast, and are very responsive whether it's new construction or regular ol' service work. Most of them are good guys to deal with, in my experience.
> 
> On new projects they'll dispatch one of their field engineers to come do a walkthrough with you and go over specs and details so you're all on the same page.


They do that here but it still is like pulling teeth to do it now. 
It usually entails getting someone who signs the checks involved.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Well, we'll see if he really meant it when he said he would get this project back on track.

Per his request, I emailed the inspection form back to him on Friday regarding the temp power hookup. Temp pole and meter base are in place. Let's see when I get power.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Can you believe there are poles on the ground and the transformer is set on the pad?

I hear they are starting in the morning, but need us to build a road for them somewhere.

Yea right, $64k+ for the line, and many months of delays and ignoring my email requests for update and now I hear through the grapevine about a road that was never mentioned

The contract does specify that we shall furnish the right of way, but they are following an existing transmission line. We where under the impression that they would raise the line up in a couple of spots, but it looks like they have no plans for that now.

There is a swampy area that has a pole or in it, but that portion is not owned by us.

I will get the information right from the horses mouth in the morning, but I don't see how they can expect us to say how high when they say jump.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha. Reread my post. Something about lawyers and right of way. Haha. Good luck. Sounds par for the course.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

nolabama said:


> Haha. Reread my post. Something about lawyers and right of way. Haha. Good luck. Sounds par for the course.


Had one that took over a year for a new residential service because of a right of way. Customers kid's ex girlfriend or something her parents owned land that needed an easement signed what a mess.


----------

